# Lp Water Heater Operation



## ok2wire (Jul 27, 2008)

I have an '03 21RS with an Atwood electric/gas water heater. Electric works fine. How do I get it to work on gas? There is a switch inside the camper below the status panel for grey/black tank level that is labled HTR. I assume I just flip this on and the water heater should ignite and run on LP. When I turn this switch on it lights up and stays lit, but nothing happens at the water heater. I opened the panel on the outside and I don't see or hear the ignitor clicking or any gas flow. I've seen some other posts that say there is also a switch on the outside of the camper near the water heater compartment, but I think those were all newer models. I can't find any switch in the compartment on mine. I've tried running the stove top for a while to get the gas flowing, but still nothing. Assuming all I have to do is flip on that switch, then maybe my problem is in the wiring somewhere or perhaps a 12v fuse. I'd appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There should be two switches for the HWH.

One for electric...one for gas.

Do you see both?

Not sure if the 2003 had a remote start for the gas. I had an 2004 and it did, but on the 2003 you might have to light it by hand on the outside if you don't have a switch on the inside (labeled "LP")

Did the trailer come with any manuals?

Do you have a fully charged battery?

I'd check the fuse for sure.

Can you smell LP gas at the HWH?

Did you clean out the burner? ...spiders LOVE to make nests in that tube.


----------



## ok2wire (Jul 27, 2008)

I do have the manuals and I can't find anything about switches for the HWH. The only other switch inside is for the fresh water pump. I don't smell any propane at the HWH. Battery was fully charged. All of my other propane appliances work fine. I'll check the fuse and keep looking for another switch. I'll also check the burner tube for spider webs. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

When you turn the inside (water heater gas) switch on, the WH should try to light three times, and if unsuccessful will turn off automatically as there is something wrong. Have someone turn the switch on when you are outside with the panel open to hear and see what happens. If there is no sound or attempt to light, then it is a second switch, a fuse, or hopefully not the circuit board. You can repeat the turn on several times to see if that helps if the unit actually attempts to light and stay on. For me it takes a couple of attempts before it stays lit.

Let us know what you find as we all can learn from your problem.

Thanks,


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

ok2wire said:


> When I turn this switch on it lights up and stays lit, but nothing happens at the water heater.


What lights up? The switch itself or the red light next to the switch? If it's the red light, the red light indicates a fault with the lighting of the unit and the unit will not attempt to relight until you turn the switch off then back on to reset it.

Is this unit new to you? Has it ever worked that you know of? Have you tried to purge the LP lines of air?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can you take a picture from the outside of your HWH?

Just wondering if this is a manual version. Is there a button (on the outside) that you can push in and turn to pilot?


----------



## ok2wire (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I've owned this one for about a year and a half and never used the LP for hot water. We are always somewhere with shore power. We were thinking of dry camping in the near future so I wanted to see if the LP worked before we tried. The switch itself is a toggle switch that has a bulb inside. When flipped on, the switch lights up and stays lit. In the camper we had before we had a LP only, manual HWH, so I am familiar with pilot lights. On this new one there is no knob or anything to try to light it manually. I was thinking that it was like the fridge where it would try to light three times and then shut off. I've tried resetting the switch a number of times. I've also been outside at the HWH when someone else turned the switch on in the inside. I don't hear or see anything. No spark, no click, or anything else that indicates it is trying to light. I'll see if I can get a couple of pictures for you guys. It will probably be later in the day before I can get them. While I'm there I'll check the connectors and the fuse. Hopefully it's something simple and not the board. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller (May 1, 2007)

ok2wire said:


> I have an '03 21RS with an Atwood electric/gas water heater. Electric works fine. How do I get it to work on gas? There is a switch inside the camper below the status panel for grey/black tank level that is labled HTR. I assume I just flip this on and the water heater should ignite and run on LP. When I turn this switch on it lights up and stays lit, but nothing happens at the water heater. I opened the panel on the outside and I don't see or hear the ignitor clicking or any gas flow. I've seen some other posts that say there is also a switch on the outside of the camper near the water heater compartment, but I think those were all newer models. I can't find any switch in the compartment on mine. I've tried running the stove top for a while to get the gas flowing, but still nothing. Assuming all I have to do is flip on that switch, then maybe my problem is in the wiring somewhere or perhaps a 12v fuse. I'd appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks.


ok2wire...

We have a 2003 26RS, and it only has 2 switches (fresh water pump, and gas hwh. The switch for the electric capability is on the back of the hwh. It's much easier to switch the circiut breaker on/off, and leave the switch on the back of the hwh on). On the outside of the hwh, there is a black rectangle (about 3" x 5"). That is your electronic ignition. On it there is a 2amp fuse. Either the eltronic ignition is bad (which ours is, but I haven't replaced it as of yet), or it could be as simple as a blown fuse.

Ralph Miller


----------



## ok2wire (Jul 27, 2008)

Ralph,

Thanks for the info. Like you I use the cb to turn off the electric operation of the water heater. The 2a fuse on the board is good. The burner tube looks clear. Maybe my board is bad. I'm wokring on the pictures for those who asked earlier.

Dan


----------



## ok2wire (Jul 27, 2008)

No luck on the pictures. I tried to upload them and it says that it uploaded 497 of 497 kb, but it still says "Loading..." at the top of my post, even after two hours. So no pictures I guess.


----------



## ok2wire (Jul 27, 2008)

Trying again with the pictures. Here's the inside switch and a view of the HWH compartment.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You definitely have a remote starter....that is good.

If the red light comes on as soon as you flip the switch, then you must have a blown fuse somewhere or your power levels are too low. I'd swap that green (2a) fuse in your pictures.

Are you on shore power when you try this? Have you tried turning off the electric switch and leaving the trailer on shore power? That circuit board is going to validate you have proper power and if your not on shore power or your batteries are not up to snuff, then this could also be your problem.

I thinking the circuit board is causing the problem...not that it is bad, but it might be stopping everything from working because it is not registering the correct power levels. The reason I say this is there should be a spark from the electronic ignition AND the gas should flow. I think you said you don't see a spark (you can also hear the igniter) and you don't smell the gas. If neither of those are happening, then the board is not allowing them to start.

Do you own an ohm meter? I'd see if the green fuse has power to it. Then start working my way back to the battery.


----------



## ok2wire (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks again for the help. I will change the 2a fuse and see what happens. I have tried to get it to work on LP while attached to shore power and with just battery power. The battery was completely charged when I tried it. I do have an ohm meter, but it will probably be this weekend before I can do any troubleshooting. I'll let you know what I find out.

Dan


----------

